# OUTLAW 2's..... Finally! (Pics.)



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got my 29.5" Outlaw 2 on my Brute. These things are SICK! I cant wait to get out there and see what they can do.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They sure look good!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya the pics. dont do them justice. Plus I got them for a steal.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

How much is a steal


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet brute man. X2 on how much you got them for, Lol.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I like them there tires but wouldnt work for the stuff i ride and the brute looks mean as he**.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful!! the only thing sexier than a Brute on Laws.....is a Brute on 2's!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't wait to get me some. I was planning to keep my regular 'Laws on the Brute and wait to get some O2's when I get my Canned Ham. But I think I am gonna hafta go ahead and get a set for Ole' Bessy too!!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

would you consider an even swap for some MST's...I pay shipping :haha:


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely give us a review of how they work for you....would love to see on video how good those side lugs sling...


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

How rough do they ride on hard pack


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> would you consider an even swap for some MST's...I pay shipping :haha:


 
For some reason I don't feel comfortable with this deal lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I do notice that they ARE NOT designed the way the 31s are like I was thinking they would be....the lugs are offset more like the old 29.5s.....I always thought they pulled better anyways. The 31 lugs are always side by side (theres a lug on both sides that meet in the middle) compared to the old 29.5s and smaller which were offset more like the new 2s. But I do also notice that these lugs seem to criss-cross each other in the center of the tire which I'm assuming results in a smooth ride. I like them.....looks mean!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Those are some beautiful tires. Now this is the reason I keep the pile off receipts for drive train parts from when mine was lifted and lawed.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Guess I'm the only person that's not crazy about em. I'll stick with 31" laws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

I traded my 28" laws that had about 85% tread left and 12" itp wheels and then payed $300 cash for brand new law 2s and brand new 14" itp wheels. I think I got a pretty good deal. Lol. But I'm very suprised on how much smoother they are then the old laws. Just from rideing on the grass and drive way it feels like your on a allterain tire. They do seem a little heavier then the original laws, but I haven't checked the stats. on it yet. I haven't been able to go on a ride with them yet but I'll give y'all a review on them, and get some videos up on YouTube of them in the mud.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

LM83 said:


> Guess I'm the only person that's not crazy about em. I'll stick with 31" laws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no. youre not the only one. Im of the same opinion. if you want that heavy of a tire why not go with a 31? or a 32 silverback for that matter.

i know theyre supposed to be lighter, but i would never ever have a set of 50 lb 29.5s.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I havnt read up on them enough to realize that they were that heavy. I have to agree that i'll keep my 31s over buying something just as heavy in a smaller tire.....might as well stay big

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

They look pretty sick and wouldnt mind knowing how they do in the water and mud. Filthyredneck is right. Sure doesnt look like the 31's. I think i will stick to my 31's. I really stole mine fair and square.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yep after I called your arse and told you to go get them before somebody else did lol

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Videos yet?


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes. But my video editing software is messed up on my computer. I ordered a new program software a couple days ago. Still waiting on it to get here. I was going to wait and write a review when I get the videos edited. Shouldn't be too long till I get them on here.


----------

